# Frog ID please :)



## Trouble (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

Today my parents were pulling up some old timber sleepers in our gazeebo that went through the Jan floods.
Mum found heaps of worms, a GTF (very skinny  ) a toad, and these two frogs that I have no idea what they are :|
Anyways, I was wondering, for the knowledgeable herpers out there... Does anyone know what sp. they are??
Pics attached. I have used my lens cover as a size comparison.

Thanks,
Tam.


----------



## crail4 (Aug 13, 2011)

stripped marsh frogs?


----------



## r3ptilian (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks to be Striped Marsh Frog, (Limnodynastes peroni) .


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 13, 2011)

Dammit they got it before me.


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree with Striped Marsh Frog, they're pretty common in SE QLD especially west of Brisbane.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 13, 2011)

I have no doubt that is a stripped marsh frog! I have heaps of them around my local pound.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys  mum just wanted to know if it was a 'good or bad frog' as she thought it was a 'poisonous frog' lol.
cute little guys. thanks again


----------

